# Invalid positive?



## SteeleTheHam

Is this Invalid test positive?


----------



## Bevziibubble

It looks positive but if it's invalid then I wouldn't trust it. 

Good luck :)


----------



## SteeleTheHam

I came back to find this ... ?!


----------



## missielibra

The first photo, is that within the timeframe? It looks positive but... it seems the dye stopped running since the control window never got any.

And the dye looks blotched in the second. I would take another one because its hard to say in this case. Test seems a little faulty


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's very dark! Try another test and good luck :)


----------



## SteeleTheHam

I guess it was a faulty test..frer just now.. 2 hour hold. Irl looks like a faint line? but I think it's just my eyes playing tricks on me because it disappears when I try to examine it haha. Going to test again in a couple days. I took the test because I feel pregnant, not because I am ttc so I'm still skeptical


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------

